# Best Buy For Your Camper ?



## GRUMPS (Apr 3, 2013)

Beings this is all new to me,just thought i would ask another question and that is 

What has been the best buy for you camper and the worst ?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 3, 2013)

Definitely the Solar Set Up...........Solar Panel, Regulator. Extra Battery and an Inverter.

This has more than paid for itself by the amount we have saved by not going on as many Campsites.

The worst by far was one of these :-

4 SLICE STAINLESS STEEL FOLDING TOASTER FOR GAS CAMPING STOVE TOAST RACK | eBay

Didn`t pay that price, it was only £1.50 at a show but without a doubt the worst £1.50 i have ever spent.......LOL

They are absolutely *USELESS* and i might as well as put the money down the drain.


----------



## BrianG (Apr 3, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> Definitely the Solar Set Up...........Solar Panel, Regulator. Extra Battery and an Inverter.
> 
> This has more than paid for itself by the amount we have saved by not going on as many Campsites.
> 
> ...



I'm in full agreement about the solar panel etc. for the same reason. Next best was gaslow. Saves me a fortune! Worst buys, clothes dryers, cheap car vacuum, cheap folding canvas chairs. You gets what you pays for!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 3, 2013)

BrianG said:


> I'm in full agreement about the solar panel etc. for the same reason. Next best was gaslow. Saves me a fortune! Worst buys, clothes dryers, cheap car vacuum, cheap folding canvas chairs. You gets what you pays for!




Hi Brian.

I`m still in 2 minds about going down the Gaslow / Gas It / Safe Fill route. We don`t actually spend that much a year on Gas and £300+ is going to
take some recouping.


----------



## Andys (Apr 3, 2013)

Best buys
Solar Panel
Gaslow
Inverter
Skillet

Andys


----------



## Minisorella (Apr 3, 2013)

Best has to be the memory foam mattress topper!  A good night's sleep is top priority   Other than that, I'd say the solar panel.

Worst is a portable satellite dish and decoder... it all works fine but we've just never bothered to use it and don't even take it with us any more.


----------



## dave and mary (Apr 3, 2013)

Inside the van defiantly our garmin all of europe sat nav, and the book camperstop.  :drive:   :drive:


----------



## edina (Apr 3, 2013)

Definitely the wife.

She cleans it, makes the beds, cooks in it and even tells me when I (very occasionally) make driving errors, or take a wrong turn.


----------



## yorkieowl (Apr 3, 2013)

Best buys: memory foam toppers, LED ultra bright lights and reclining chairs for outdoors, oh and hot water bottles
Worst buys: satellite dish, (never bothered using), generator (maybe used twice).


----------



## herbenny (Apr 4, 2013)

Our best buy was the 'skillet' I use it for everything.  We also bought a really decent mattress topper which has been invaluable. We are still thinking of getting a solar panel or we dont know whether to wait until we get the next van but buy all accounts they are a good buy. :banana:


----------



## drumrocket (Apr 4, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> Hi Brian.
> 
> I`m still in 2 minds about going down the Gaslow / Gas It / Safe Fill route. We don`t actually spend that much a year on Gas and £300+ is going to
> take some recouping.



Hi Guys, what exactly is Gaslow????


----------



## Byronic (Apr 4, 2013)

Best........Solar Panels/Controller 20 years ago, 
              Diesel Fill @ £1.07/Litre this year.
              Bridgestone Tyres


Worst.....Satellite System.
             Replacement Malaga Water Heater
             Russian Tyres


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Apr 4, 2013)

Best

Gaslow
Solar Panels
Extra batteries
Fiamma wind up/down bike rack + Dewalt battery drill
Camos crank up Plus sat Dish

Worst
Cello TV - not a really bad buy but I've had better for less money

Blue Skies


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Apr 4, 2013)

drumrocket said:


> Hi Guys, what exactly is Gaslow????



Gaslow is name / brand  of refillable gas system.
I think the other brands will be just as good and may be cheaper.

Blue Skies


----------



## noarlunga (Apr 4, 2013)

​


dave and mary said:


> Inside the van defiantly our garmin all of europe sat nav, and the book camperstop.  :drive:   :drive:



I've just bought the same. Looking forward to trying out both at the end of this month!

I've spent a fair bit this last few weeks fitting out so I don't yet know about all the good/bad buys but the memory foam mattresses have paid off so far.:nicethread:


----------



## noarlunga (Apr 4, 2013)

herbenny said:


> Our best buy was the 'skillet' I use it for everything.



A skillet is on my shopping list - can I ask which one you bought as I'm a little unsure what to get.


----------



## herbenny (Apr 4, 2013)

[
.


----------



## mark61 (Apr 4, 2013)

noarlunga said:


> A skillet is on my shopping list - can I ask which one you bought as I'm a little unsure what to get.




Possibly this one, I know people talk highly of them.

Double Skillet - Great food everytime


----------



## 77W (Apr 4, 2013)

The best buys  ( not the cheapest though ) have been the solar pannel & diesel heater, with these things we no longer need a hook up & so can use the van year round & wild camp in comfort.

The worst buys ( not that bad though really )

a 12v hoover & signal strength finder for our tv


----------



## herbenny (Apr 4, 2013)

mark61 said:


> Possibly this one, I know people talk highly of them.
> 
> Double Skillet - Great food everytime



Oooops Thanks Mark :lol-053:


----------



## jezport (Apr 4, 2013)

My good buys are.

2 x 235ah leisure batteries 
2 x 120w solar panels
Refillable gas system
Vortex exhaust system 
External gas point
Cruise control
Flexible fridge vent covers
Mini frying pan
Swiss army knife
Suction cup door holdback 
Low wattage TV
Cab deadlocks 
Awning tiedown kit
Watering can

My bad buys
Cheapo  gas BBQ
Door fly blinds
Black stripe remover 
Various chairs
flat hose


----------



## GRWXJR (Apr 4, 2013)

For my budget campervan the best buys have been:

1.  Pair of captains (swivel) seats
2.  LED bulbs & Lighting upgrade


----------



## weekender (Apr 4, 2013)

*best/worst buys*

Just setting up so this thread has been really useful.
Three things stand out as good buys:
1)  Foam topper (so I bought one!)
2)  Solar panel so I will look into what's available
3)  Skillet pan, I must look into this also

Bad buys - satellite systems seem a waste of time

thanks everyone!


----------



## yorkieowl (Apr 4, 2013)

Jezport why don't you like the flat hose? I would have this on my deffo list (didn't think about it at the time).


----------



## Robmac (Apr 4, 2013)

1) LED upgrade
2) Cobb BBQ
3) Crate of Doombar


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 4, 2013)

Generator (Kippor)
SOG
Gaslow
Solar panel
WiFi booster
Aldi type satellite system
LED replacement lamps
SatNav on my iPad
Cruise control

All well used and the cost justified.


----------



## jezport (Apr 4, 2013)

yorkieowl said:


> Jezport why don't you like the flat hose? I would have this on my deffo list (didn't think about it at the time).



Tried 2 types. I found  them slow to pack away as you have to force all the water out. A real pain.


----------



## BrianG (Apr 4, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> Hi Brian.
> 
> I`m still in 2 minds about going down the Gaslow / Gas It / Safe Fill route. We don`t actually spend that much a year on Gas and £300+ is going to
> take some recouping.



Hi There,   obviously the amount of gas you use affects how worthwhile it is. I use the van on a full time basis because it is the only vehicle that I have. I am also retired and often use the van for daily excursions as well as. Two or three day excursions on top of lots of longer trips/holidays so for me well worth while.
You can of course go for a single bottle with basic filler kit and then double up later if you find it usefull or if circumstances change.
By the way I filled two 7kg bottles yesterday £14.25.        Cheers Brian


Ps. A question for EDINA . Where did you get yours?  Mine doesn't do half what yours does. Is it expensive to run? Mine is high maintenance lol


----------



## Neckender (Apr 4, 2013)

160watt solar
330 amp leisure batteries
twin 11kg gaslow bottles
air suspension
digital radio (planet rock)
cab screens
external windscreen covers
twin reversing cameras
TOMTOM TRUCK
spare wheel and carrier
external bbq point
6ton hydraulic jack
slow cooker
twin inverters
240volt tv dvd player
status 530 extending tv airel
gas bbq
double skillet
matress topper
led lighting
seat covers (dog)

john.


----------



## jezport (Apr 4, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> Hi Brian.
> 
> I`m still in 2 minds about going down the Gaslow / Gas It / Safe Fill route. We don`t actually spend that much a year on Gas and £300+ is going to
> take some recouping.



There are filler adaptors available for around £25 that allow standard propane bottles to be refilled.  Some people say they are dangerous as you need to make sure you don't fill your bottles over 80% . Gaslow systems have a 80% cut off. I have heard of the 80% valves failing so you need to decide what you think is safer, relying on a valve you can't see or fill an empty bottle with an amount you know is under 80% of the bottles capacity.


----------



## carol (Apr 4, 2013)

Robmac said:


> 1) LED upgrade
> 2) Cobb BBQ
> 3) Crate of Doombar



Rob what is so special about this Doombar that you keep referring to? Must try some!


----------



## Robmac (Apr 4, 2013)

carol said:


> Rob what is so special about this Doombar that you keep referring to? Must try some!



Tis a nice pint Carol (we often arrange to have a barrel at meets), brewed by Sharps brewery in Cornwall, mind you Rubbertramp introduced me to Sharps Own and it is even better!


----------



## carol (Apr 4, 2013)

Look forward to trying some!


----------



## BrianG (Apr 4, 2013)

jezport said:


> There are filler adaptors available for around £25 that allow standard propane bottles to be refilled.  Some people say they are dangerous as you need to make sure you don't fill your bottles over 80% . Gaslow systems have a 80% cut off. I have heard of the 80% valves failing so you need to decide what you think is safer, relying on a valve you can't see or fill an empty bottle with an amount you know is under 80% of the bottles capacity.



Absolutely no problem with the 80% cut off valve, it is just a matter of being aware of what you are doing. I nearly always fill up as soon as a bottle runs out. Therefor I know how much it shoult take to fill up. It also is quite easy to estimate, after some experience of the system, how much to expect should you occassionally have a part empty bottle. If anything looks unusual, just run down both bottles and see how much it takes to fill them.
just like the satnav, don't just do what it tells you.  BrianG


----------



## kenjones (Apr 4, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> Definitely the Solar Set Up...........Solar Panel, Regulator. Extra Battery and an Inverter.
> 
> This has more than paid for itself by the amount we have saved by not going on as many Campsites.
> 
> ...


Bought a similar toaster and binned it. As you say Rubbish.
Best items 
Wok
Pure DAB radio with 12v connection.


----------



## GRWXJR (Apr 4, 2013)

+1 on the Pure DAB radio with 12v connection.

I have one of these too and a 12v adaptor lead to cigar socket to run it (same lead as my rechargeable AA & AAA battery charger unit uses).

I can't get Planet Rock on FM, so the Pure comes along!


----------



## mandymops (Apr 4, 2013)

OK, I have to ask, what's so special about a skillet? I looked it up on the ipad and it looks like a pan. Does it have some magical qualities I should know about? There was a demo video but couldn't play it on my ipad. This is really going to bother me now till I know.......c::


----------



## herbenny (Apr 4, 2013)

.


----------



## mark61 (Apr 4, 2013)

Might be able to view video on utube.

Double Skillet - YouTube


----------



## Robmac (Apr 5, 2013)

herbenny said:


> Mandy your right its just a pan really but it act as a mini oven I suppose, with the emphasis that it works on a low light so therefore not use as much gas.  I use it for casseroles, making chips,  jacket potatoes,  even cakes....*.well I havent tried cakes much to my husbands disgust *..I have never baked him a cake in 23 years of marriage so not going to start now :lol-053:.  So yes it does everything. I was apprehensive but it been a brilliant buy.



Jac, Tell Paul he can't eat his cake and have it! (To quote the late great Sid James) That will shut him up!


----------



## herbenny (Apr 5, 2013)

Robmac said:


> Jac, Tell Paul he can't eat his cake and have it! (To quote the late great Sid James) That will shut him up!



Hey Rob ....Its  top tossers birthday on Monday I might suprise him and make him something so disgusting he will never bother asking again:wacko: ...if I hear him whinging one more time ..._so and so's wife makes him cakes _I swear I will shove a cake where the sune dont shine :banana:. You know its hard work cooking my speciality of beans on toast how the hell am I suppose to knock up a cake at the same time I ask you ??


----------



## mandymops (Apr 5, 2013)

herbenny said:


> Mandy your right its just a pan really but it act as a mini oven I suppose, with the emphasis that it works on a low light so therefore not use as much gas.  I use it for casseroles, making chips,  jacket potatoes,  even cakes.....well I havent tried cakes much to my husbands disgust ..I have never baked him a cake in 23 years of marriage so not going to start now :lol-053:.  So yes it does everything. I was apprehensive but it been a brilliant buy.



Aaaagh-it all becomes clear now. May order one as everyone seems to find them so good. Thanks.


----------



## mandymops (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh and my best buys were caffatiére mugs from amazon. Make real coffee as easily as instant. Worst buy; folding 4 slice toaster- useless and lethal.


----------



## markymo (Apr 5, 2013)

*best and  worst*

Best
Solar panels 2x80w
Gas it refil
Chairs from a rv
Black out curtians

Worst
Flat hose
Cheap inverter
Small genny (got a big now)


----------



## spigot (Apr 5, 2013)

*Best & worst buys*

Best:-
       Gaslow system
       Autogas underslung tank (coupled up to Gaslow)
       2 x 40w solar panels (no room on my little van for larger)
       Extra leisure battery.
       Garmin Nuvi (when used with a pinch of salt)

Worst:-
       Garmin Nuvi (when followed blindly)
       Reel of lay flat hose.
       Rechargeable vacuum cleaner.


----------



## noarlunga (Apr 5, 2013)

herbenny said:


> Our best buy was the 'skillet' I use it for everything.



Many thanks. I've ordered mine.

J


----------



## rockape (Apr 5, 2013)

edina said:


> Definitely the wife.
> 
> She cleans it, makes the beds, cooks in it and even tells me when I (very occasionally) make driving errors, or take a wrong turn.


Ive already got one ,but was thinking of getting a spare from Amazon or Ebay but has to be cheap to run with no maintenance:lol-053:


----------



## edina (Apr 5, 2013)

rockape said:


> Ive already got one ,but was thinking of getting a spare from Amazon or Ebay but has to be cheap to run with no maintenance:lol-053:



No such type yet invented. How's the trip going?


----------



## rockape (Apr 5, 2013)

edina said:


> No such type yet invented. How's the trip going?


Hi Chris,  Started badly, started my MH tuesday morning and had a flat battery. It was running fine up till then but got it started, made the ferry with plenty of time and parked up at Quend aires for the first night. Headed SSW via Rouen,Chartres,Blois and now parked up at Amboise. Its been bitterly cold(wind ,no frost) and rained today. No plans yet which route,but possibly heading for Burgundy and on towards Biarritz.From today i have 2 weeks to get to Beniccasim between Barcelona and Valencia. As i sometimes say  "We may be lost, but we are making good time"


----------



## kernewek (Apr 5, 2013)

Best:

Bialetti that stays in the van - good coffee is a must.
Kampa Storage Drainer

Worst: Folding Toaster - it's rubbish!!!!


----------



## ivecotrucker (Apr 5, 2013)

Best:
Gaslow - saves all those different bottle/regulator/contract hassles across Europe.
Tiered vegetable steamer - veg on top, pasta in the water underneath & water used to make the sauce.
U.S. made 6V golf buggy traction batteries as leisure batteries.

Worst:
Snap !! Flat water hose - useless.
Smartgauge battery management system - very expensive & totally unreliable/defective.


----------



## witzend (Apr 5, 2013)

*Skillet Postage*

I've been meaning to get a double skillet for some time reading this thread prompted me to get it and found that the postage for large double skillet was £10 + £5 extra for the diffuser which I felt is a bit over the top as surely the diffuser fits inside the pan 
Does anyone know where else they can be sourced


----------



## Edward B (Apr 6, 2013)

*Gasit*

Without a doubt best buy gasit. I fitted one 11kg bottle with remote filler outside van for £170. it has half paid for itself on this trip so far. We use fridge, water heating, oven and hob. I left home late february and am now in southern France (came through Somport Tunnel yesterday) on our way back from Murcia. By the time I get home in May it will probably owe me nothing. With adaptors I simply pull into service station and top up. Even at motorway prices it is still cheap. To me this is simply a no brainer.


----------



## chubadub (Apr 6, 2013)

My best buys are

CO alarm

2x 90w solar panel, very seldom need EHU
Gas-it, just :shag:the calor and flogas

2nd leisure battery, need to store all that free power
Air suspension, smoother sturdy'er ride,:drive:

Double skillet ,(not got a oven) pizza's done better than in oven.:tongue:


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Apr 6, 2013)

chubadub said:


> My best buys are
> 
> CO2 alarm
> 
> ...


Always wondered about the double skillet are they that good? I always baulk at the price but could be persuaded


----------



## chubadub (Apr 6, 2013)

dr dave said:


> Always wondered about the double skillet are they that good? I always baulk at the price but could be persuaded



Double Skillet - YouTube


----------



## kenspain (Apr 6, 2013)

A big cage for my X so biny can sit in the front with me:dog:


----------



## stonedaddy (Apr 6, 2013)

*Best and Worst*

My worst buy was the van in 2010.

My best buy was cable tie wraps to hold it together in 2010, 2011, 2012, 2013. 

:hammer::hammer: .... Tom ....


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 8, 2013)

jezport said:


> yorkieowl said:
> 
> 
> > Jezport why don't you like the flat hose? I would have this on my deffo list (didn't think about it at the time).
> ...


Fold it in half and roll from the middle.  Helps if you haven't got the 'stop' type ends.


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 8, 2013)

Best buys?
Solar panels, gaslow, extra battery, water purifier, memory topper and sog. other useful stuff: satnav, double skillet, flat hose and PRIMUS folding toaster. Then there's the LED lights, USB sockets, iPhone input for the radio, solar extractor in the bathroom, fridge vent fans and audio book subscription...


----------



## Talbot (Apr 8, 2013)

kenjones said:


> Bought a similar toaster and binned it. As you say Rubbish.
> Best items
> Wok
> Pure DAB radio with 12v connection.



What model of radio did you buy. Could you paste the link of which radio you bought? Thanks


----------

